# female fighters in UFC



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

i think the ufc should add a women division weight class, people will watch.
if not ufc, then wec.

145
Cris "Cyborg" Santos (10-1)
Erin Toughill "Steel" (10-2)
Hiroki Yamanako (10-1)
Gina Carano "Conviction" (7-1)
Shana Olsen "Rock Solid" (4-0)
Cindy Dandois "Battle Cat" (4-0)
Marloes Coenen "Rumina" (17-4)
Kelly Kobold "Blood Red" (16-3)
Amanda Nunes "Lioness of the Ring" (5-1)
Jen Case (4-1)

135
Sarah Kaufmann (12-0)
Miesha Tate (11-2)
Takayo Hashi (12-2)
Amanda Buckner (11-5)
Shayna Baszler "The Queen of the Spades" (12-6)
Hitomi Akano "Girlfight Monster" (16-8)
Laura D'Auguste (9-0)
Rin Nakai (7-0)
Jennifer Tate "Rosebud" (6-1)
Tonya Evinger (8-4)
Adrienna Jenkins (17-5)
Roxanne Modafferi (15-6)
Carina Damm "Beauty but the Beast" (15-4)
Jennifer Howe (13-2)
Vanessa Porto (10-4)
Elaine Maxwell (4-3)
Kyra Gracie

125
Megumi Fuji "mega megu" (21-0)
Yuka Tsuji "vale tudo queen" (22-2)
Miku Matsumoto "supernova" (23-4)
Kyoko Takabayashi (11-4)
Mei Yamaguchi (6-2)
Tara LaRosa (18-2)
Lisa Ward (14-5)
Zoila Frausto "Warrior Princess (8-1)
Rosi Sexton "The Surgeon" (10-2)
Ana Michelle Tavares (7-2)
Erica Montoya (6-2)
Elana Reid "Baby Doll" (4-1)

edit: pictures
Shana Olsen








Marloes Coenen








Amanda Nunes








Kyra Gracie








Rin Nakai








Adrienna Jenkins








Carinna Damm








Miesha Tate








Erica Montoya








Megumi Fuji








Rosi Sexton








Zoila Frausto








Elana Reid


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The UFC doesn't have a big enough kitchen for all of those women.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

ZZIIINNNGGGGGG!!!!!! lol

You do relize thats almost the entire womens mma world dont you? lol...It would be great but Dana has said multiple time there will be no women in the UFC


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

there fighting in another promotions 
SF,Bellator and Valkryie are handling them just fine


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd love it. Shame it isn't going to happen any time soon.


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

Supernova retired in DEEP, didnt she?


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

The Amarok said:


> there fighting in another promotions
> SF,Bellator and Valkryie are handling them just fine


those promotions cant make female mma big. only ufc and wec can acquire those fighters, and dana said maybe they will do a women's division in wec after they merge the 155



The Amarok said:


> Supernova retired in DEEP, didnt she?


thats a shame, 23-4 is a good record, but of course not as good as megumi fuji

also, its a shame the better looking women will just be gatekeepers


----------



## Halfraq9 (Jun 30, 2009)

Your missing Sally Krumdiak @ 135 lb. she's ranked #7 at that weight by WAMMA

Super Flyweight
1 Rosi Sexton
2 Carina Damm
3 Rin Nakai
4 Aisling Daly
5 Kanako Takashita
6 "Windy" Tomomi Sunaba
7 Sally Krumdiak
8 Sophie Bagherdai
9 Lena Ovchynnikova
10 Emi Fujino


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The UFC can't make female MMA big either.

The only promotion that can make female fighters big is Vivid or maybe Digital Playground.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't know why this is even being brought up.

Dana doesn't like the idea of women fighting. As long as he is in charge, there will not be a women's division in the UFC, never mind the ongoing chorus of "The talent pool is insufficient."

Oh, ahahahaha, Vivid and DIgital Playground. How clever that you did something thurr. *tries to muster up outrage*.....and.......Meh.

EDIT: Can this please stay a real thread, and not a become a troll thread? Kthx.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I have to disagree. 

Bad timing, poor talent pool and dana white.

At the moment I don't think there are enough ufc shows to have women competing also without taking away from all the current divisions due to time constraints. And I also watch the ufc to see the best fighters in the world. Not the best black fighters, women fighters, muslim fighters etc.. Just the best fighters without regard to their race, religion or gender. And I do not believe there are currently any women fighters who would even make the top 50 best fighters in the world. I could be wrong, but if I am then there still would be no need to incorporate women's divisions, just allow them to fight in whichever current weight class they choose.


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

copter seriously STFU


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

xeberus said:


> I have to disagree.
> 
> Bad timing, poor talent pool and dana white.
> 
> At the moment I don't think there are enough ufc shows to have women competing also without taking away from all the current divisions due to time constraints. And I also watch the ufc to see the best fighters in the world. Not the best black fighters, women fighters, muslim fighters etc.. Just the best fighters without regard to their race, religion or gender. And I do not believe there are currently any women fighters who would even make the top 50 best fighters in the world. I could be wrong, but if I am then there still would be no need to incorporate women's divisions, just allow them to fight in whichever current weight class they choose.


after re-reading my post i dont really agree with what i said there. 

i think certainly in the future there should be a womens division, *IF * and thats a big if, more fighters like cyborg appear. at the moment i am not impressed with womens mma and still believe it has tons of growing to do before being considered for the big times.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Halfraq9 said:


> Your missing Sally Krumdiak @ 135 lb. she's ranked #7 at that weight by WAMMA
> 
> Super Flyweight
> 1 Rosi Sexton
> ...



Sally Krumdiack "slick" is actually a 125-115lbs fighter. im not that impressed with her though i see her making the ufc/wec
i agree with Lena Ovchynnikova "hunter" and Aisling Daly.
thats about it

also Jessica Pene and Sakura Nomura should be on my list @125lbs



swpthleg said:


> I don't know why this is even being brought up.
> 
> Dana doesn't like the idea of women fighting. As long as he is in charge, there will not be a women's division in the UFC, never mind the ongoing chorus of "The talent pool is insufficient."
> 
> ...


Dana White said they might do a womens division in wec. when wec and ufc merge they will be transferred to ufc.

p.s. roflcopter really lets the sexist jokes go


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

Fuiji is the female versiion of Aoki


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I would hate if the UFC started putting on women fights. Almost all of the women talent pool is very shallow and I just dont have a interest in seeing a woman fight unless they are in bikini's and in a small pool of some type of substance.

It is enough if only one promotion does it right now anyway, and its SF.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

The Amarok said:


> Fuiji is the female versiion of Aoki


i was just thinking that :thumb02:


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> I would hate if the UFC started putting on women fights. Almost all of the women talent pool is very shallow and I just dont have a interest in seeing a woman fight unless they are in bikini's and in a small pool of some type of substance.
> 
> It is enough if only one promotion does it right now anyway, and its SF.


i dont see why the level of competition is an issue here.
i listed at least 10 "good" women fighters in every weightclass. they are not supposed to fight as good as men. 155lbs fighters dont fight as good as 205lbs fighters. its a different division. ufc can put 2-3 female fights on a card, 1 of them on the main card/ppv card. Cyborg Santos, Sarah Kaufman and Megumi Fuji are good enough to be carried onto the ufc ppv card. and girls like Miesha Tate, Gina Carano and Kyra Gracie would attract crowds due to their looks. i believe strikeforce had a ppv with women as the main event, and they fought more entertaining then the men. its a loss on ufc's part if they dont do it.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> i dont see why the level of competition is an issue here.
> i listed at least 10 "good" women fighters in every weightclass. they are not supposed to fight as good as men. 155lbs fighters dont fight as good as 205lbs fighters. its a different division. ufc can put 2-3 female fights on a card, 1 of them on the main card/ppv card. Cyborg Santos, Sarah Kaufman and Megumi Fuji are good enough to be carried onto the ufc ppv card. and girls like Miesha Tate, Gina Carano and Kyra Gracie would attract crowds due to their looks. i believe strikeforce had a ppv with women as the main event, and they fought more entertaining then the men. its a loss on ufc's part if they dont do it.


And what makes you think the UFC can rack up all of these women? Most of them are already under contract with other organizations. You think the UFC would be able to grab all of them? It would be the same situation we are in with say Overeem or other atheletes in Strikeforce.

I will not be paying to see women in my PPV though, IF the UFC does decide to put them on, they are on the undercard or the card needs to be STACKED around them. Like I said, I have NO interest in watching women fight in MMA.

And them also putting on more exciting fights? rarely. The talent pool in the UFC is much higher, to have a women being a main event in the UFC is laughable.


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

Cyborg is the female version of Wanderlei


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

I dont like watching female MMA. Much like i dont like watching female football (soccer)or rugby. It just seems like a crap version of the male sport.

Theres no need for the UFC to launch womens MMA into the mainstream because they'd be taking a huge risk.

I cant see womens MMA taking off to be honest, i mean boxing has way more fans and womens boxing is still sucky.


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> And what makes you think the UFC can rack up all of these women? Most of them are already under contract with other organizations. You think the UFC would be able to grab all of them? It would be the same situation we are in with say Overeem or other atheletes in Strikeforce.
> 
> I will not be paying to see women in my PPV though, IF the UFC does decide to put them on, they are on the undercard or the card needs to be STACKED around them. Like I said, I have NO interest in watching women fight in MMA.
> 
> And them also putting on more exciting fights? rarely. The talent pool in the UFC is much higher, to have a women being a main event in the UFC is laughable.


sounds a wee bit sexist there dont ya think? These women are just as tough and talented as men. Carano vs Cyborg was a hell of a PPV and i think Koufman is headlining a PPV soon. Note this is the same chick that won her last fight via POWERBOMB, so she pretty damn strong and i would pay to see her fight again.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> I don't know why this is even being brought up.
> 
> Dana doesn't like the idea of women fighting. As long as he is in charge, there will not be a women's division in the UFC, never mind the ongoing chorus of "The talent pool is insufficient."
> 
> ...


Trolling? No. Being a smartass? Yes.

It's not trolling for recognizing Women's MMA as nothing but a sideshow. It has all of the credibility of a Bob Sapp or Kimbo fight but without the people actually watching or caring.

Thankfully, the man who is responsible for this section right now agrees with me.

Women's MMA is a joke. Period.

The only appeal in it is some smoking hot chick like Kyra Gracie wins her fights by rolling around the mat with another smoking hot chick.

But that's not MMA, that's sex appeal. These girls should just pose for playboy or something and leave the fighting to the men.

Even the ugly chicks that can actually fight are constantly hated on and maligned, or in Cyborg's case, called men because they beat up on the cute girls.

The only women's sport people care about is Tennis and that's because of a bunch of cute girls in skimpy outfits.

Sports that have ugly, athletic types like boxing and WNBA or...whatever other women sports there is are completely ignored.
It's a ****ing sideshow, so I'm going to give it smartass comments just like I would if people made threads about Mike Tyson going to MMA or any other stupid shit.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Dont really know how you can be sexist when it involves a sport based on performance. nice try though.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> And what makes you think the UFC can rack up all of these women? Most of them are already under contract with other organizations. You think the UFC would be able to grab all of them? It would be the same situation we are in with say Overeem or other atheletes in Strikeforce.
> 
> I will not be paying to see women in my PPV though, IF the UFC does decide to put them on, they are on the undercard or the card needs to be STACKED around them. Like I said, I have NO interest in watching women fight in MMA.
> 
> And them also putting on more exciting fights? rarely. The talent pool in the UFC is much higher, to have a women being a main event in the UFC is laughable.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4oH_kM2bxs


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

i enjoy female MMA fights. UFC should go for it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

UFC86 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4oH_kM2bxs


Or, I could just watch 135lbs fight and be entertained.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Or, I could just watch 135lbs fight and be entertained.


but women are different. they fight differently, dress differently, attract different crowds, and may attract the female demographic. it will show women can defend themselves against men when attacked.

the rules gotta be slightly different too. more emphasis on hair pulling and less emphasis on groin strikes, those may be legal because they dont hurt like that down there. what about shots in the chest would those be allowed?

they already have stars/movie stars/girls that are attractive and may be good for the market. just look at the pics i posted
Cyborg Santos
Gina Carano
Sarah Kaufman
Megumi Fuji
Elana Reid
Kyra Gracie
Erin Toughill
Miesha Tate
Yuka Tsuji
Rin Nakai
Tara LaRosa
Marloes Coenen
Rosi Sexton
Zoila Frausto
they can be stars and deserve recognition


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

Just lock this thread already because these two are just trolls that only seen a vag on the computer screen. 
I bet Cyborg can knock you the **** out and Mega Megu can rip off a limb. 
These guys are so dissrectful and insecure about themselves with women, they troll the forum about women only being good at cooking, cleaning and *******.
My girlfriend's mother is in the Army and specializes in Combatives.
DO YOU REALLY WANNA SAY SHIT LIKE THIS TO HER FACE? I think not. 
So try showing some respcet to women and maybe you wont be so alone on saturday nights


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

They don't attract females. Females don't watch female boxing either.

And yes they do fight differently, if by differently you mean, worse. I agree.

Even that slam KO wasn't impressive.

Take it from me, slamming a bitch ain't all that difficult. 



The Amarok said:


> Just lock this thread already because these two are just trolls that only seen a vag on the computer screen.
> I bet Cyborg can knock you the **** out and Mega Megu can rip off a limb.
> These guys are so dissrectful and insecure about themselves with women, they troll the forum about women only being good at cooking, cleaning and *******.
> *My girlfriend's mother is in the Army and specializes in Combatives.*
> ...



:laugh:

Oooooh scary! Not a middle-aged women taking Women's Self Defence classes?!!? What ever shall I do?

Maybe I should use my natural strength, speed....scratch that every physical advantage ever and introduce her to the back of my hand.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Why are you guys trying so hard to try and make a point? You are just giving us the same names every 5 posts because you think you are making a different point, yet its the same. 

You wont change peoples mind by typing names out on this forum and saying they are good because of this and that. We have our opinions which wont be changed at all, or at least easily. 

I have mad respect for females in the army, or even training in MMA, does that mean I want to pay to watch them fight? NOPE!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree, I turn the women off now when they show up on Showtime, why would I pay if they were headlining? Thats ridiculous. Dana recognizes it, and that's pretty much why women don't fight in the UFC.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

*Sits back and waits for the hammer to come through*


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> I agree, I turn the women off now when they show up on Showtime, why would I pay if they were headlining? Thats ridiculous. Dana recognizes it, and that's pretty much why women don't fight in the UFC.


Strikeforce: Carano vs Cyborg had a female main event
over fights like Mousasi vs Babalu, Melendez vs Ishida and Werdum.

they also arguably had the fight of the night

the event itself did very well


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

The last time I checked, there were 18 people "in charge of" this section.

Posting with the intent to provoke conflict.....That's an interesting discussion, and not one that will be conducted in this thread, fortunately.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

God no. The only women that belong anywhere near the octagon are the ring girls and the ones that serve sandwiches to the men in the front row. Women's MMA is a joke.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> God no. The only women that belong anywhere near the octagon are the ring girls and the ones that serve sandwiches to the men in the front row. Women's MMA is a joke.


tell me this: how much do you weigh?

if you weight under 160lbs, do you think you could beat Gina Carano in a fight?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> The last time I checked, there were 18 people "in charge of" this section.
> *
> Posting with the intent to provoke conflict*.....That's an interesting discussion, and not one that will be conducted in this thread, fortunately.


That could be just about anything. I could say I think Forrest Griffin is an overrated fighter and post why, and that would provoke conflict.

And when I was referring to the person responsible for this section, I was referring to Dana White. As in, the guy that takes credit for the explosion of the sport.




AlphaDawg said:


> God no. The only women that belong anywhere near the octagon are the ring girls and the ones that serve sammiches to the men in the front row. Women's MMA is a joke.


Fixed.

As I said, the only reason Women's MMA is any more popular in terms of a sideshow than Women's Boxing or the WNBA or Women's Soccer is the added sex appeal of hot girls like Kyra rolling around on the mat in some type of erotic lesbian softcore porn scene.

Otherwise it is pretty insignificant and will never become any bigger now. If anything its popularity will likely atrophy as the novelty wears out.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

It's just noise by now. Whatever makes you happy.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

UFC86 said:


> tell me this: how much do you weigh?
> 
> if you weight under 160lbs, do you think you could beat Gina Carano in a fight?


Are you implying that I should hit a woman?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

AlphaDawg said:


> Are you implying that I should hit a woman?


That's a different thread. If you want to make a "hitting women is bad, mmkay?" thread, go ahead, and we'll all post on that particular issue.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> As I said, the only reason Women's MMA is any more popular in terms of a sideshow than Women's Boxing or the WNBA or Women's Soccer is the added sex appeal of hot girls like Kyra rolling around on the mat in some type of erotic lesbian softcore porn scene.


alot of people say mma looks gay, bjj looks gay, etc, which i dont agree with. but alot of people perceive it as that. if they see a good quality of fighting going on in a women fight, plus the fact that it looks like they "rolling around having sex", imagine how many viewers the ufc can pull. they could reach peak numbers.
imagine if GSP vs Koscheck had a co-main event in Miesha Tate vs Sarah Kaufman. GSP and Kaufman are both Canadian. it could pull huge numbers.





AlphaDawg said:


> Are you implying that I should hit a woman?


lol, in a way, yes.
i would try to avoid doing that, but thats my question. because i dont think you can beat her. cyborg santos slammed tito ortiz on his head, and hes 205lbs. when she was practicing with her husband (who drops to 170) she was throwing him around like a rag doll. its like saying Martina Navratilova in tennis didnt count because she was by far the best, and nobody played like her. do you know who maria sharapova is? im sure you do.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This thread is ridiculous.

The discussion itself isn't, but the manner in which it has been discussed is borderline trolling, if not trolling, and it's only going to get worse.

Thread closed.


----------

